
Don’t let anyone overpay you - wpBenny
https://m.signalvnoise.com/bigger-prices-bigger-problems-72820249456f#.rxce608wc
======
smt88
It seems like this directly goes against the "price for value, not for cost"
advice. Value will differ between customers, won't it?

~~~
wpBenny
I think it varies depending on your space. This article seems to rely on a
product based model.

